# Perdido area



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Its a long way off, but will be headed to Orange Beach area over july 4th weekend! Was wondering if i should drag my skiff! Looks like some pretty boating anyway !
Any info is appreciated!
Thanks JT


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely! Dock lights around Ono Island are hot for Specks, and Reds are decent. Tripletail are good in the bay if you don't mind trailering over to Fairhope. Other daytime fishing will depend on the weather in June. 
Where are you driving from?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Knothome! I didny know if i was gonna get any replies! I think i will drag my boat! Looks like a pretty area! I live in tip of NE Ga!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

+1 on what Knothome said. Good fishing, and beautiful water


----------

